# BLM to fertilize gas field



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The BLM is moving ahead on a 10-year plan to fertilize 48 square miles of prime mule deer winter sagebrush habitat in and around a big gas field in western Wyoming.

see: http://billingsgazette.com/news/state-a ... 03286.html

Mule deer numbers are down 60% in 5 years in the area. Drilling activity in the same time span has increased dramatically.

Big Oil and Gas supports the effort, but their is no evidence of them offering to help finance it.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Big Oil and Gas supports the effort, but their is no evidence of them offering to help finance it.


Now does that really surprise anyone.... -Ov- -Ov-


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Not to stir the pot or anything, but in a way don't they finance it with taxes and fees and royalties and all the other stuff they pay just to get the gas and oil out of the ground? BLM money spent on this project is by far better than spending it on many other useless things they spend it on... At least it's getting done


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

stimmie78 said:


> Not to stir the pot or anything, but in a way don't they finance it with taxes and fees and royalties and all the other stuff they pay just to get the gas and oil out of the ground? BLM money spent on this project is by far better than spending it on many other useless things they spend it on... At least it's getting done


That is a very good point. Gas companies pay 12% - 20% in royalties to the BLM. It's a substantial sum and the BLM is using some of that money to help big game winter habitat. But actually the fertilizer plan is a trade-off between big game supporters that want to see less drilling, less habitat destruction, by reducing the number of well sites. There are over 2,000 wells sites in the big Anticline natural gas production area and the BLM has permitted for 4,399 more. The BLM is just not backing off, in spite of concerns raised by sportsman, enviromentalists, and state game agencies.
see: http://www.hcn.org/issues/43.5/blm-stay ... er-decline

One way to reduce the number of well pads is to directional drill numerous wells off of one site. It's an expensive way to drill, but drilling is heavily subsidized by the Feds, Intangible drilling costs, 75% of the cost to drill a well, are 100% deductible in the year they occur. Tangible drilling costs, the drilling equipment, is a 100% write-off spread over 7 years. The subsidies are good whether or not the well is successful. So the US government assumes the risk, not the investor and/or the gas company. Leases are tax deductible too. So "drill baby, drill" more and more wells, tear up more and more habitat. For an explanation of drilling tax breaks see: http://www.investopedia.com/articles/07 ... z1WbvqCYFQ

The number of mule deer and antelope coming into the winter range on Wyoming's Anticline gas production area is decreasing annually and last winter only 2,000 mule wintered there, an all-time low.

So, that's in Wyoming, who cares? Much of the government ground in Utah, like Wyoming, holds good herds of big game, but also is rich in hydrocarbons. In Utah they have crossed the Green River and are headed for the Book Cliffs. You guys could be next.

good luck


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> stimmie78 said:
> 
> 
> > Not to stir the pot or anything, but in a way don't they finance it with taxes and fees and royalties and all the other stuff they pay just to get the gas and oil out of the ground? BLM money spent on this project is by far better than spending it on many other useless things they spend it on... At least it's getting done
> ...


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:



> There are over 2,000 wells sites in the big Anticline natural gas production area and the BLM has permitted for 4,399 more


So if they fertilize the 48 square miles, then add another 4,399 well sites in another area, will that 48 square miles of fertilized land at least "make up" for all those **** extra sites? I'm guessing it wont.  That is a sharp decrease in the deer population. Sad.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The Pinedale Anticline Project Office (PAPO), staffed with employees of the Wyoming Department of Agriculture, Wyoming Game & Fish Department, Wyoming Department of Environmental Quality and the Department of the Interior/Bureau of Land Management (BLM), has a nice web site. To see the good things happening out there, and there are good things happening, see: http://www.wy.blm.gov/jio-papo/papo/index.htm

Some times I make it sound like it's just a bunch a moronic ******** (including myself) out there tearing everything up for the sake of their companies bottom line or the Director's political agenda....heavens no. 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The south end of the Anticline:









Close-up:









Here's the gas field on the Green River just north of the Book Cliffs:









That Google Earth is pretty cool


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bump

nobody cares


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

No, that is actually pretty good to know, goob! Thanks!


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> nobody cares


Yeah we do.
The hard part is that right now more people would like to know if they are hiring.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The other part of the equation, is there is not legal ground to stop it, or even slow it. The BLM has no legal obligation to protect deer or pronghorn habitats. Anything done to protect them is above and beyond and considered "good will" by the oil companies. While as sportsmen, we may not like what is/has happening on the Anticline, there is nothing BLM can do legally to stop it from occurring.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The BLM can stop offering parcels for lease that would negatively impact wintering big game, game birds like sage grouse, and native fish species.

See "protests" in: http://www.blm.gov/pgdata/etc/medialib/ ... at/WOC.pdf


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Great info Goob - Thanks!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> Great info Goob - Thanks!


More protests:

http://www.blm.gov/wy/st/en/programs/en ... asing.html

I like the protest filed by the Trout Unlimited.

There's a bill out, HR4383, that will stream-line the BLM's leasing to energy exploration. If passed, there will be a $5000 fee to file a protest.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

That's the same type of legislation that Utah passed last year. If you want to contest a permit that may cause environmental harm in Utah, you need to pay for a bond in order to file an action. It effectively prices out most small or mid-sized groups or individuals. Sad to see, but that is the trend...if you have the money, you get to make the rules.
R


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> bump
> 
> nobody cares


We care Goob, just not sure what to say or do...
Drill baby drill must sound good when it's not in your backyard.
It is in our backyard and like the permit numbers show, it's just getting started...


----------

